# Weird noise at start?



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

does it sound like an air compressor? yes


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We're very sorry to hear of the weird noise that you have been experiencing, Cruze_Diesel14. I understand that you are looking for opinions from the other forum members in regard to this issue. If any further assistance is needed, we will be happy to contact your dealership on your behalf and discuss this further with them. Please send us a private message in regard to this thread if our help is needed. We will be happy to help!

Kristen A,
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cruze_Diesel14 (Sep 3, 2014)

It sounds like it's gasping for air. I have it on video and I've shown it to the dealership but they basically shrugged it off. If there's a way to share the video of the noise I would.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

YouTube it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, put it on Youtube and post a link here.


----------



## Cruze_Diesel14 (Sep 3, 2014)

Okay so I uploaded it but a note to this video: I hardly use the ac at all, I always use the window and the sunroof. So the ac is turned off before I started it. 

http://youtu.be/-h6En7ABacA

Thanks!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Can't tell you exactly what component is making the noise, but I can tell you mine sounds just like it and has for the past 21,000 problem-free miles, so I'm pretty sure it's the sound of a normal function of the vehicle.


----------



## Cruze_Diesel14 (Sep 3, 2014)

It's a very odd noise, but as long as I'm not the only one experiencing this then I guess it's okay. It's my first new car and it's also my first diesel so it's all new to me.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Again, it's normal.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

This is what they sound like. 

Dealer is not bs-ing you this time. 

Congratulations! Your the father of a new CTD.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Mine always does same thing on cold starts, start up emissions


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine does this too.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

This car makes a lot of weird noises that are normal. I get something like that too I think.. if it's the same noise, I really only notice it if the car is cold and I'm parked next to someone when I start up. No problems.


----------



## Dieselmike (Jun 28, 2014)

I am noticing the same noise as well and I have owned over 30 diesel vehicles previously and it even had me questioning it. I'm going on 24k problem free miles so far.


----------

